# Need help with returning Student Visa



## Heididinh19 (Nov 25, 2012)

Hi, 
Im a year 12 international student, currently living in Sydney. 
Im planning to apply for Aged Care in Tafe beginning of 2013, but due to short of money, plus the house rent and all the expenses, my family and I can not cope with it. 

So i decided to come back to Vietnam ( my birthplace ) and maybe take a year off, i might do a course or continue to study at school, while working part time. That's just my plan.

All I want is try to work and save money to comeback to Australia and persue my career as a nurse. 

The problem is that once I get back to Vietnam, my visa will be cancelled, and it will be so much harder to come back to Aus. 
Im really scared now because I dont know what to do, ai dont know if I have made a right decision. If i want to stay here, I have to have loads of money, which I barely have enough money for food. 

I've called the Immigration department and told them about my situation and they said " It should be fine, it only takes about 12 weeks to re-apply for Student Visa". But Im still frightened to know that most of the people I know, they went back and they couldnt return to Aus. 

Please, i know this might be confusing or too much info at once. But my family future is on my shoulder and I cant let them down. 
Please also give me advices of how to make sure that The Australia Immi will grant me a student visa, without delay and that I can return to Aus and continue my study. 

Thank you.


----------

